# Something to Go With the Ultimate Truck



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, this might be quite interesting once all the specs for it comes out.

https://electrek.co/2019/11/22/tesla-cyberquad-electric-atv/


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I for one would more than welcome electric "wheelers". There is absolutely nothing more annoying in the quiet of the mountains than some dam* loud obnoxious ATV screaming down the road. Nothing is more "counter hunting" than noise!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All the electric vehicles based on current battery tech are junk. Batteries are too fickle, dont last long enough, have chemicals that have to be dealt with when they destroyed / reclaimed.

But... I dont know if anyone is following the bleeding edge of battery development, but Solid State batteries are nearly here. Up to 5x the charge of LiIon batteries, solid state meaning they are physically one "thing", no fluids to leak, no wireing to break, no cells to short out. They are actually easier to make than current batteries. Best of all, scientists have found a way to make them out of Silica... in other words, Sand turned to Glass. We have LOTS of sand

Its fascinating to see the breakthroughs coming. Our world as amazing as it is, is going to be staggering in another 20 years with whats coming. Opposable Piston micro diesel engines, active valve engines etc etc.

Anywho, for those curious this is interesting:






-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Critter said:


> Well, this might be quite interesting once all the specs for it comes out.
> 
> https://electrek.co/2019/11/22/tesla-cyberquad-electric-atv/


Looks like it came out of the 80's. Needs more neon.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to hate neon... then when we started to hit the dunes again this year, its changed my mind. Neon on a high HP machine at night looks pretty cool.






-DallanC


----------

